# simpson river



## yakkinchick

Want to take my kayak out there tomorrow. I would like to have someone with me the first time I go out there though, anyone gonna be out tomorrow hit me up if you'd like some company


----------



## Rhenium

Was out there yesterday. Good luck. If your ever out there and see me give me a holler. I have a red pescador 12ft. Seen a few yakers out there yesterday so your bound to run into someone else with a yak.


----------



## yakkinchick

I'll be at the simpson river pier thing somewhere in between 9-10. Send me a message if you plan on being out there!


----------



## Cornflake789

I wish I could make it but I have class :/ otherwise its about a 2 minute drive haha


----------



## spec-tacular!

Any body having any luck out there with specs and reds yet?


----------



## grgrobards

Had some luck last week but it is pretty much hit or miss


----------



## yakkinchick

Caught a 5# spec couple min ago. On doa


----------



## jakec

nice! thats a good area right there. i throw a net there a lot and have caught all kinds of different fish there.


----------



## Yakavelli

yakkinchick said:


> Caught a 5# spec couple min ago. On doa


Sweet.


----------



## spec-tacular!

Thats awsome! Way to go!


----------



## Tail Chaser

still out there?
thought I saw you out there on the way home from work?
If so my hats off to you a woman who luvs to fish and who dont mind going on her own if necessary!


----------



## yakkinchick

Lol that probably was me. Just got outta the water a couple minutes ago. The spec was all i caught today. Guess ill live huh?


----------



## basnbud

thats better than catchin nothin ! At least you went fishin while the rest of us are workin ! a 5# speck ain't too bad ! good job !


----------



## Rhenium

I didnt get out their till late. Not much hitting but I wasnt out long enough. Ill probably head out this weekend and try again. If anyone is interested in joining me let me know.


----------



## spec-tacular!

Im gonna go Saturday in the yak!


----------



## Rhenium

You wouldnt happen to have been out this past Sunday were you? Im trying to figure out if Ive ran into anyone thats on the forums. I tried a popping cork today and tossed out a DOA shrimp but no luck. Im really considering going back to Blackwater right at the mouth of the yellow. I saw some good sized reds in the flats last time I was out. It was pretty funny actually because it was my second time out and I got stuck on the sandbars. Had to get out and push my yak a ways. Funny thing was when I got out I sunk to my knees in the mud. While I was walking my yak through the water I ended up seeing a couple pretty good sized reds. Think I might toss a line out in that area this weekend. Ive been having a blast by myself but its been pretty comical at times. When Ive been at Simpson Ive been having issues keeping anchored down and end up drifting away from where Im trying to fish. That little pass that leads to bass cove had some reds but for some reason they werent biting. I think they were reds anyways. Sunday I got ontop of school of what I think was Mullett. At least thats what my fish finder showed me. But still no dice on the mullett. I havent used any live bait yet so Im thinking Im gonna give that a try.


----------



## yakkinchick

the trout from this morning


----------



## spec-tacular!

Very nice!........trout!


----------



## Rhenium

Nice trout. WIsh I had caught that today.


----------



## chaps

Nice speck. The bite is hit and miss up there so far. Just keep moving and work the water column.


----------



## Yakavelli

Goodness girl...send that thing to Florida Sportsman! That's cover material. Great pic.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Good looks and can fish wow nice trout btw I am jealous


----------



## basnbud

makes me want to go out and buy a yak so I can go fishin with ya ! Dang !


----------



## Tail Chaser

then that was you (confirmed after seeing the pic of you and the fish)
like I said before
when I saw you I thought there is no way she is still out there after all this time
I mean my wife luvs to fish even if we aint catchin she just luvs to fish
but I thought about your effort
loading the yak
unloading the yak
out scouting a new area
and by yourself
not motoring around but paddling
Kudos to you and what I am trying to say is
You impressed the Hell outa me Gurl

also later when it gets colder and the menhaden start running oughta there this area will be on fire 
loads of spex white trout and reds with the occasional striper
spent alot of time out there 
when they are running I have caught trout and or reds on every cast at times
just by changing the depth I threw it would change from red to trout just look for the menhaden being chased around on the surface


----------



## Tail Chaser

nice fish too
forgot to say that
any idea on the length ?
it looks huge
if ya had to only catch one 
you definitely got the right one
did ya keep it or release it ?


----------



## knowphish

spec-tacular! said:


> Very nice!........trout!


 So is the Trout!!!:thumbup:


----------



## yakkinchick

scotty its to hotty said:


> then that was you (confirmed after seeing the pic of you and the fish)


Where were you at? 
And yeah I got there at 930 this morning and paddled around till dark fishing, I went all the way to the X up one part and back down another and then found a couple places off to the side of those rivers to try out. It was kinda scary on the little tiny side river things, I saw a gator back in one of them. I've never paddled so hard in my life, haha. Then I went all the way out into the bay and fished, still nothing. I bumped for flounder with a grub for 2 hours around the bring, NOTHING. 
I got the trout within the first hour I was there. lol and it was 24 inches, about 5 pounds I'd guess. I released him safely for someone else to catch 
Also, snagged a water moccosin. NOT fun to deal with. lol


----------



## Yakavelli

Yeah, I stay out of the skinny places back in there. I had a close call with a 12 footer last year. Well...not that close a call. It was right in front of me, bout 30yds, and it submerged. I stuck my paddle down and realized it was only about 1.5' deep. Tell you what, that PA doesn't turn around very fast in the skinny parts lol. The gator wasn't exactly being aggressive, but I wasn't taking any chances in that shallow water. They don't bother me too bad in deep water. You can't go to Lake Talquin without being surrounded by them at some point. So, where did you hook the snake? I would love to have seen how you dealt with that lol. That yak doesn't look like it has a whole lot of "freak out" room? I had one try to climb in with me at bayou texar...major freak out in the middle of the night! Dropped the flashlight and everything lol.


----------



## Rhenium

yakkinchick said:


> Where were you at?
> And yeah I got there at 930 this morning and paddled around till dark fishing, I went all the way to the X up one part and back down another and then found a couple places off to the side of those rivers to try out. It was kinda scary on the little tiny side river things, I saw a gator back in one of them. I've never paddled so hard in my life, haha. Then I went all the way out into the bay and fished, still nothing. I bumped for flounder with a grub for 2 hours around the bring, NOTHING.
> I got the trout within the first hour I was there. lol and it was 24 inches, about 5 pounds I'd guess. I released him safely for someone else to catch
> Also, snagged a water moccosin. NOT fun to deal with. lol


Yikes. Makes me think twice about nosing my yak into the reeds. I'm new to yak fishing and can't seem to keep my yak in one spot so I've been backing into the reeds in some places to keep from pulling my anchor along the bottom. How big was the gator? I tell ya I must be doing something wrong or I just have bad luck. I haven't caught anything close to 25 inches yet.


----------



## skiff89_jr

Next time ya'll are way back in the grass just think about this video.


----------



## Yakavelli

I think about it constantly! That image is burned into my brain. I won't be letting it keep me from my favorite fishin holes though. I will just have to try my hand at gator wrestling if it comes to that.


----------



## yakkinchick

Yakavelli said:


> So, where did you hook the snake? I would love to have seen how you dealt with that lol.


 
I was right at the dock by Jim's fish camp. I set up my rod to get bait, toss it down and wait a couple seconds and i felt something so I started reeling up, it felt really heavy and I finally got it to the surface and the damn snake swallowed my hook. lol he starts swimming around on top of the water and I freaked out and started paddling backwards thiking i need to get away, then realize, he's still attached to my rod. I cut my line at the reel and ran away QUICK. I figured the snake might be pissed off with a hook down his throat. lol


----------



## Yakavelli

Dang! That's funny as hell! What did it eat?


----------



## yakkinchick

He ate a tiny piece of dead shrimp and a nice rusty treble hook lol


----------



## Rhenium

This is something that I have burned into my mind every time Im on the water in gator territory. Granted it was a crocodile and they are much more aggressive than gators. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...or-kayaker-dragged-craft-crocodile-Congo.html


----------



## GatorBane

Water Moccasins will often frequent areas where fish are being cleaned. Many lakes with camping areas usually will have a cleaning table at the waters edge. Something to keep in mind.


----------



## Bo Keifus

skiff89_jr said:


> Next time ya'll are way back in the grass just think about this video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH_H5LdHJzQ


I see what you're doing here..postings videos to scare us away from your spots! Ha jk. I can't wait till the bite gets hot out there. I caught a nice slot red out there a couple days ago! I'll be there again Friday morning! And maybe get some better pics of what I catch lol


----------



## skiff89_jr

Bo Keifus said:


> I see what you're doing here..postings videos to scare us away from your spots! Ha jk. I can't wait till the bite gets hot out there. I caught a nice slot red out there a couple days ago! I'll be there again Friday morning! And maybe get some better pics of what I catch lol


Haha you're a smart man :thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter

That would have been a blast


----------



## SHO-NUFF

About how much does a decent Yak cost for someone wanting to get into this type of fishing?
It would be inshore only, no Gulf fishing in a yak for me!


----------



## skiff89_jr

You can get a decent sit on top fishing kayak for $500. I have a perception sport caster 12.5 and i think i paid about $550 at dick's.


----------



## spec-tacular!

400-500 bucks can get you a good yak!


----------



## oxbeast1210

If u going goin to just fish inshore uou dont need anything fancy,but I must warn ya kayaks are highly addictive.  . Its better to get a good one at first. " you will upgrade!". Lol


----------



## spec-tacular!

+1 on what ox said! Im already trying to upgrade for the 2nd time!


----------



## grgrobards

2 years ago my wife bought me my first fishing kayak, a Pelican castaway 116. This is the real economy car of kayak fishing. I spent a lot of hours in it and really enjoyed it. On the other hand I am 6' 4" and it was way too small for me. I have a friend who is much shorter than me and perfers his castaway to the bigger cobra that he owns, because it is faster and more manuverable for him. I bought a 14' Malibu Stealth with a 33" wide body and love it. Bottom line is that if all possible you ought to try out some kayaks before you purchase. If you have a larger frame and primary stablity is important to you, go for a larger/wider kayak. If you are of average height and weight and speed is important, a smaller yak may be for you. Just some food for thought.

Greg


----------



## knowphish

I'm waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too old and crippled up to start doing 'yaks, but I saw, what I think must be the ultimate fishing kayak @ Sunjammers, over in P.C. It had EVERYTHING, rod holders, tackle storage, ect. Extremely impressive!!!!


----------



## mike potter

*What's all the fuss about*

OH!!!!! Now i get it:thumbup:


----------



## Seatmech86

oxbeast1210 said:


> If u going goin to just fish inshore uou dont need anything fancy,but I must warn ya kayaks are highly addictive.  . Its better to get a good one at first. " you will upgrade!". Lol


X3, I started of in a two man inflatable Sevylor Colorado I picked up for $150 at a pawn shop, that and 5 kayaks later, I'm in a Native Ultimate 14.5 Propel and if they ever produce a 14.5 Mariner I'm upgrading again.

Two man inflatable
Necky Surf Yak
Pelican 116
Colorado personal pontoon (not recommended, for anything)
Pescadore 12 (mod'ed to the max, almost)
Native Ultimate 14.5 Propel


----------



## Seatmech86

basnbud said:


> makes me want to go out and buy a yak so I can go fishin with ya ! Dang !


Oh and don't believe the hype coming from BasnBud, I've tried to put his butt in a yak for a while now with no sucess.


----------



## yakkinchick

OOH, to those who said I should enter a picture to florida sportsman, I DID. I entered it into the November Florida sportswoman picture contest! I need votes now though, it's through the florida sportswoman facebook. I could use all the votes I can get, click the link to the picture and you just have to "like" the picture!
Thanks !!


----------



## Yakavelli

yakkinchick said:


> OOH, to those who said I should enter a picture to florida sportsman, I DID. I entered it into the November Florida sportswoman picture contest! I need votes now though, it's through the florida sportswoman facebook. I could use all the votes I can get, click the link to the picture and you just have to "like" the picture!
> Thanks !!


Any luck? I was just looking back at old Simpson river posts and noticed this. Prolly too late to vote huh? So, how'd ya do? Had my pic in the "action spotter" section a few years back. I think Bbarton had one in there not too long ago, as well. Keep an eye on the magazines, you might pop up in one


----------

